# curious about my mason jar



## bigtuskersbottles (Aug 18, 2005)

I have an aqua colored Mason's jar, the front reads:
          Mason's
           Patent
          Nov.30th
            1858
 Does that mean thats when this jar was made,thus making it 147 years old?


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 18, 2005)

that is a patent date. it does not mean it was made at that time. patents were renewable and it could be newer than 1858. im no jar expert ,but we do have a few in the forum. i bet someone else here can give us an idea as to when they quit producing this jar.


----------



## woody (Aug 18, 2005)

Probably the most commonly and longest used closure for fruit jars was the zinc screw cap that closed "mason" fruit jars.  This closure was used on the  John L. Mason's originated Mason's Patent Nov. 30, 1858 jars as well as many other types of similar jars.  Mason's original patent did not cover the cap itself since caps were not a new invention; the patent covered the improved screw threads which gradually vanished towards the top of the finish and the shoulder (allowing for a tightening seal) and the relatively flat shoulder sealing surface.

 There were many hundreds of different variations and types of Mason style fruit jars and scores of subtle variations in the cap itself spanning a time frame from 1857 until the mid-20th century, and in modified form, to the present day.  The name Mason is still synonymous with canning jars , i.e. a "mason jar."


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 18, 2005)

if i dont find at least one 1858 mason jar in each privy i dig it is unusual! they are very common , but a nice embossment!!


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 19, 2005)

The earliest of the Mason's Patent Nov.30th 1858 jars have very square shoulders and  are referred to as "Crowleytown" masons.  These jars in good condition with their correct lids will set you back $400 or more.  The more common slope shoulder jars date from about the 1870's up to about WWI, with the ground lip variety generally dating before 1900 and the smooth lip after, when machine made jars became the norm.  -Tammy


----------



## woody (Aug 19, 2005)

I dug a "Crowleytown" mason jar about 10 or 11 years ago.
 As a matter of fact, Red Book # 1773 is attributed to the jar I dug in a midget pint.
 I sent pictures to the late Vivian Kath and she wrote an article about my jar in the Antique and Bottle Collectors magazine.
 At the time it was worth about $750.00 +
 I sold it on eBay 8 years ago for $889.00 without the correct closure.
 When I found the jar it didn't have a closure on it.
 Today, the same jar is worth $1200-1500
 The collector I sold it to, in Florida, traveled to Pennsylvania to find the correct lid for it.
 A good investment on his part.
 Less than a handful known in a midget pint.
 They believe the jar was made in 1859 or 1860.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Woody, Yeah a midget pint is a whole different thing when it comes to Crowleytowns - what a great find!  Bet you'd like to find another one, huh?  I was just pretty much thinking of quart size in my last post.  Half gallons are a bit more & midget pints - well it all depends on who wants one & how bad they want it!  Tammy


----------



## woody (Aug 20, 2005)

Jars like that are once in a lifetime, Tammy.
 I sure would like to dig another one.[]
 Being so scarce, I doubt I ever will, though.[]


----------

